# Rosie



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... going to pick apples!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute, you are fast.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! Mummy's been creating lots and lots over the past 6 months or so - we might be going to a Craft Fair this year?! 


Katsch said:


> Cute, you are fast.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

lovely work you do they are great you will need a classroom for just your dolls


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This little lady is adorable!!!! I love all of the beautiful colors you used on her lovely clothes!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely colours 
Beautiful..


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

barbarafletcher said:


> Lovely colours
> Beautiful..


Thank you so much!


----------



## LydiaC67 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

She is adorable. Is this your own pattern?


----------

